# i wonder why Maddie does this



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Maddie loves I mean loves to sit on my lap, she likes to chew on my finger nails, she gently bites on them. I don't wear nail polish, so I know it can't hurt her, she doesn't chew the nail off just nibbles loll just wondering do your fluffs do this?


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Not in 32 years.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't know but what happened to Matilda's picture with the ball I just loved it.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

jane and addison said:


> I don't know but what happened to Matilda's picture with the ball I just loved it.


Hey, that is one of my FAVORITES of all time. So where is it? It needs to return....back by popular demand!!:thumbsup:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Awwww, I think she's "grooming" you.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Mona Lisa used to chew very softly on a lot of things. I used to think she would ruin things....but she just sort of lightly chewed or maybe sucked on things


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

My Lola does those cute nibbles on our eyebrows and sometimes hair and ears :tender: we love it, she would do our lashes if we let her. The nails sounds a bit like that.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That is cute. Finger nails no but Luck loves to nibble on my hair. I am very careful what I use on it, everything I use is all natural. I have awoke a couple of times with him chewing on my hair.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey Paula:

Tyler also sits on my lap a lot and he is definitely a biter/nibbler--not the fingernails, but the fingers themselves. He's constantly nibbling--on or off lap. It doesn't hurt and we say no bites, but he doesn't listen. I also get little bites and wiggling when grooming. He's been a little nibbler since he's a puppy. Not sure why. Like, Lucky, Tyler also chews on my hair and I've had my eye nibbled on three times when he's been overly excited and ended up with a black and blue eyelid! He's a handful, but a cute one!

xo
Kim


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Jodi is obsessed with hair and will nibble when he can. If someone bends over to put on shoes or whatever, he jumps up on his tip toes, with front paws on their head, nibbling away. I think it is comforting to him. He is not always allowed to do this though or not for long, no one wants the soggy hair.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MiMi nibbles on my feet. It feels sooooooooooo good.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo likes to nibble on skin. He doesn't bite or chew and I am not sure how I can describe it. But he loves to do that and of course kiss. If you ever meet him you will have to get ready for non stop kissing and then the nibbles.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

It's so cute isn't it. When I pick Maddie up she gives one lick just one on my lips:wub: everytime
Matilda on the other hand gives kisses and goes up your nose with her tongue :w00t:. The very first day I held Matilda first a kiss and then up my nose
Lol

She likes to lick hubby's ears.
We are all so blessed to have our little lovers:wub:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

They are so cute and sweet-we're all so lucky! I forgot to mention that sometimes Tyler sniffs my lips before kissing-so funny!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

kd1212 said:


> They are so cute and sweet-we're all so lucky! I forgot to mention that sometimes Tyler sniffs my lips before kissing-so funny!!!


 Maddie does that too:wub: I keep telling hubby she's checkin our breath :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

LOL-I get self conscious and wonder if I need gum!!! Then I realize he often does that with my head, but then maybe I need to wash my hair LOL


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Maddie loves I mean loves to sit on my lap, she likes to chew on my finger nails, she gently bites on them. I don't wear nail polish, so I know it can't hurt her, she doesn't chew the nail off just nibbles loll just wondering do your fluffs do this?


Snowball likes to lick my lower legs and ankles! And, especially when he wants Felix to wake up ... he will lick Felix's ears! 

Paula, I am so happy that Maddie has adjusted so well to her forever home with you, Lorin, and Matilda. Now you have two adorable and charming girls. :wub::wub:

On another note ... how is your foot feeling?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Snowball likes to lick my lower legs and ankles! And, especially when he wants Felix to wake up ... he will lick Felix's ears!
> 
> Paula, I am so happy that Maddie has adjusted so well to her forever home with you, Lorin, and Matilda. Now you have two adorable and charming girls. :wub::wub:
> 
> On another note ... how is your foot feeling?


 
my foot..... well I limp now:huh: the foot dr. Put two screws and a plate in my foot, well one of the screws touches my nerve from time to time, the Dr. now wants to take it out:w00t: I don't know.... this whole thing has been way more then I ever thought it would be. 
Hopefully in time I'll lose the limp


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

One of my past Maltese would nibble on clothing. If I wore a dress or a nightgown, Avalon would nibble on the hem. I'd walk away and she'd follow me nibbling away!! Gee I miss her.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sissy sniffs my hands to see what I've been into! And she sniffs my neck, then my lips. It's so sweet that Maddie has adjusted so well.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Belle sniffs our breath. No clue what that means. The picture of Matilda is back.


----------



## Nicolepoppy (Dec 22, 2014)

Lucy loves to lick and nibble my feet and fingers


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes, Boo is a nibbler and a kisser!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

How cute! Ullana does this kind of nibbles while she's laying on my lap, I always call it she's scanning.

It's so cute and I like the soft and tender nibbling from her on my hands and clothes. After a few minutes of "scanning" she mostly fall asleep.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Awe Maddie the little Nibbler. :wub: Pooh does this to her favorite toys. She nibbles real soft like and closes her eyes. I think that she is loving on them. Maybe the same is happening ... She is loving on you and expressing that you are her favorite :wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Maybe in her past life she was a salon nail lady


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

maltese manica said:


> Maybe in her past life she was a salon nail lady




:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:. Yes that's gotta be it:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL, that's funny. Maybe she wants to be a nail tech when she grows up!


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Maggie is a nibbler, a kisser and definitely a "lap dog". Anytime and every time I sit on sofa, put my feet up on ottoman, she lays across my legs. She always has to be in my lap if I sit down anywhere! Not beside me, but on me! I think it's strange as she is very independent, otherwise. And she's not shy at all! My husband says "she loves you!" lol And I love her too :heart: , but I just wished she would lay beside me, instead of on me!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Furbabies mom said:


> One of my past Maltese would nibble on clothing. If I wore a dress or a nightgown, Avalon would nibble on the hem. I'd walk away and she'd follow me nibbling away!! Gee I miss her.


 Awww I can see why you miss her, that's precious :wub:



Trisha said:


> Maggie is a nibbler, a kisser and definitely a "lap dog". Anytime and every time I sit on sofa, put my feet up on ottoman, she lays across my legs. She always has to be in my lap if I sit down anywhere! Not beside me, but on me! I think it's strange as she is very independent, otherwise. And she's not shy at all! My husband says "she loves you!" lol And I love her too :heart: , but I just wished she would lay beside me, instead of on me!


 Maddie is totally a lap girl, she's a lot like your Maggie


----------

